# Zaskar Club



## Pinki (15. September 2003)

Moinsen !!

Erinnert Ihr Euch noch an den Zaskar-Club? Ich hab zwar damals nen Mitgliedsausweis, Tasse und T-Shirt bekommen aber das war's irgendwie. Oder wurde ich einfach nur ausgestoßen ? ;-)

Wie sieht es mit einer Reaktivierung aus? So zwecks Party usw.
Weiß jemand was ?

Gruß

Pinki


----------



## Radical_53 (15. September 2003)

Ich auch!! Das T-Shirt ist zwar mittlerweile verwaschen, der Ausweis liegt irgendwo... aber die Tasse nehm ich heut noch!

Denke länger gab es den Club net. Zaskar-Treffen wäre aber sicher was Feines!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bandie (15. September 2003)

..wenn in Berlin, dann bin ich dabei


----------



## Radical_53 (15. September 2003)

Berlin... och nöööö.... das is ja am Arsch der Welt!

Lieber was "Zentrales"... käme mir nämlich auch sehr gelegen (wie uneigennützig)...


----------



## Pinki (16. September 2003)

Ich wäre ja für den Harz oder das Sauerland. Das ist für alle halbwegs zentral. Wir könnten natürlich auch gerne in Hamburg so was machen ;-)

Gruß

Pinki


----------



## downhillbenny (16. September 2003)

Zaskar Club???? Hört sich ja nicht schlecht an.....

GT Club wäre auch nicht schlecht, da soll Michael doch mal was anstoßen.... so ne schöne GT-Owner's Tour ausarbeiten, mit Grillen und allem was danach dazu gehört (versteht sich)  ;o). Oder noch besser gleich einen GT-Stammtisch, wo man sich mal ab und an austauschen kann!!!

Da man die sich hier im Forum teilweise ja eh schon durch EMail Verkehr her kennt und mit Tipps aushilft, wäre das mal nee coole Sache!!!

Radical hat Recht, Berlin ist nicht so gut! Sauerland bietet da schon mehr!!! Wie auch immer. Sollte man mal in Angriff nehmen.

GT for ever und Gruß Downhillbenny


----------



## Radical_53 (16. September 2003)

Ja, GT Club wäre wirklich eine feine Sache!

Der Zaskar Club war eben damals vom Importeur Sport Import.


Harz oder Sauerland wäre gut, ist auch ne schöne Gegend. Fahren wird jeder müssen, nur wenn es zentral liegt, eben alle etwas, bissl ausgeglichener.

Fachsimpeln wäre da sicher auch interessant bei einem feinen Treffen, ich denke es gibt da einige, von denen man viel lernen kann.


----------



## thrillseeker (17. September 2003)

Bin dabei!

Ich bin für GT-Club. _Zaskar-Club_ hätte zwar den höheren "Kult"-Faktor, aber wir wollen ja nicht auf Elite machen.

Harz wäre perfekt, wegen der zentralen Lage.


----------



## Bandie (17. September 2003)

...mach doch mal einer eine Homepage, wo sich alle Zaskar Freaks mit Bildchen und so verewigen können. Spätere Treffs wären doch cool


----------



## thrillseeker (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bandie _
> *...mach doch mal einer eine Homepage, wo sich alle Zaskar Freaks mit Bildchen und so verewigen können. Spätere Treffs wären doch cool  *



Vielleicht könnte man sowas wirklich auf die Beine stellen. Kennt sich jemand mit _Forms_ aus? Habe derartiges bisher noch nicht gemacht; man bräuchte ja ein paar Fill-Ins für Name, e-mail usw. + einen Link zum Bilder hochladen... Oder wir klauen einfach woanders den html-Code 

Stelle meine Domain jedenfalls gerne zur Verfügung, zumindest bis wir bei Michael und Co. auf der GT-Deutschland-Seite einziehen dürfen


----------



## Radical_53 (17. September 2003)

Wäre echt eine feine Sache. Ist ja vielleicht sogar für sie hilfreich, promoted die Marke ja, wenn man sieht, daß es leidenschaftliche Fans gibt.

Bei meinem neuen Rad hatte ich z.B. erst an ein Storck gedacht, weil ich kein GT aus Carbon mehr gefunden habe, und es ja auch sonst da noch kein neues gab.
Als ich dann die Möglichkeit hatte, habe ich direkt zugeschlagen, als mir rockyfahrer das STS angeboten hat.

Ich mag die Marke einfach. So ein Club wäre schon was Feines.

Man könnte ja als Logo das alte "TeamGT" Logo nehmen, und statt Team Club draus machen, in der gleichen Schrift. Käme bestimmt gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pinki (18. September 2003)

Moin !

Freut mich , dass ihr alle die Idee auch gut findet !!
Also, wer hat denn Ahnung von programmieren und so ???

Pinki


----------



## kingmoe (18. September 2003)

...leider habe ich vom Programmieren keine Ahnung - aber die Idee an sich ist genial und ich bin dabei!
Würde mich freuen, wenn das klappen würde. Vielleicht hat Dirk ja noch Tipps???

Wer die Seite von ihm noch nicht kennt: 

http://www.boschdirk.de/


----------



## downhillbenny (18. September 2003)

Hey Folks 

bin auch dabei, klingt gut!!!

Habe die Idee schon mal vor ein paar Monaten im Kopf gehabt und eine Seite angefangen. Mein Kumpel arbeitet bei einer Web-Hosting Firma, denke mal der kann mir so was zaubern, da er recht fit ist. Habe mal angeklopft und soll wohl kein Thema sein, so mit Forum, Upload von Bildern u.s.w.  .

Wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt, werde ich mal kurzfristig versuchen Webspace, geeignete Domain und Seite an den Start zu bringen. Habe schon über Monate GT Daten gesammelt um eine Seite so Informatiev wie möglich zu gestalten. 

Will mich aber nicht aufdrängen, wenn das jemand von Euch übernehmen will. Da ich nicht viel Zeit habe, kann das auch noch einen guten Monat dauern, bevor sie fertig ist.

Auf jeden Fall sollte man das umsetzen.

GT for ever!!! Gruß Downhillbenny


----------



## Michael_GT (18. September 2003)

Wow, also die Idee finden wir auch spitze. Wie wir euch Unterstützen können, oder ob es mal einen richtigen Zaskar- oder GT-Club gibt werden wir erstmal intern absprechen müssen. 

Wir sind dran und verlieren die Sache nicht aus den Augen (wie gesagt, die Idee ist Super).

Macht weiter so!


----------



## Pinki (18. September 2003)

Sauber! Das hört sich ja super an! 
@ Downhillbenny: Leg mal los. ich sammel mal auch ein paar ideen. man sieht sich ja immer wieder im forum !!

pinki


----------



## thrillseeker (18. September 2003)

Teamwork wäre super - 

@downhillbenny: natürlich drängst Du Dich nicht auf - wir wollen Dir die Aufgabe aber auch nicht aufdrängen. (Läuft ja manchmal so: die anderen sagen "Mach mal" und einer hat dann den ganzen Stress.)

Ich biete meine Unterstützung gerne an. Könnte mal sehen, ob sich ein passendes Logo (wie es Radical_53 vorschwebt) und ein darauf abgestimmtes Layout zaubern lässt.

Erste Vorschläge poste ich demnächst *hier*!


Greetz, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (18. September 2003)

Also ich fände einen GT Club etwas schöner, als einen reinen Zaskar Club, denn nicht jeder GT-Fan fährt Zaskar. Wäre ja auch grotesk, das gleiche Hobby zu haben, die gleiche Marke zu "verehren" - und dann nur einen Typ Bikes an einen Tisch (bzw. auf eine Page) zu bringen. Wenn´s aber hart auf hart kommt, klebe ich Zaskar Decals auf mein Avalanche


----------



## downhillbenny (18. September 2003)

Ist schon okay!!! Hab ja auch Spaß dran und bin seit 1989 überzeugter GT Fahrer/Sammler und Fan.

Klar wäre es Super wenn Ihr Infos/Logos und der gleichen beisteuern könntet, geht mit Sicherheit dann leichter und schneller von der Hand.

Mir schwebt da so vor, das auf jeden Fall vom Anfang bis Aktuell jedes Bike seinen Platz haben sollte, mit Infos Fotos und Daten, damit sich jeder zu Hause fühlt und aber wirklich alles nachgeschlagen werden kann!!! Plus Forum, Gästebuch, News, Technik, Termine usw..........
Desweiteren ein Überblick über jeden Biker im Club mit Portrait.

Eine gute Nachricht hätte ich schon mal. Habe mal ein bissel Tel. und ausreichend Webspace besorgen können. 
Die Erreichbarkeit der Seite ist also schon mal gesichert, wenn Ihr alle wollt das wir das in Angriff nehmen. Die Umsetzung dauert dann eh noch lange genug.

Fände es toll, wenn Ihr Euch mal ein paar Gedanken macht und sie postet, wie Ihr Euch eine Seite wünschen würdet. Soll ja auch keiner zu kurz kommen. 

Zur Zeit gehe ich von einer privaten Umsetzung mit Euer Hife aus, fände as aber super Geil, wenn auch Epple (GT) das ganze mit unterstützen würde. Danke Michael, das Du das anspechen willst, evtl. könnten wir aus dem "gt club Unterfangen" ja auch später eine offizielle Sache machen. Denke das es mit Sicherheit zum wiederherstellen eines KULT's viel beitragen kann, wenn der Hersteller auch mit zieht!!!

Hoffe das ich in Eurem Interesse gehandelt habe und Ihr jetzt nicht böse seit, das ich hier einfach "losfahre" aber wer bremst verliert und das hat GT damals fast nie. 

GT for ever Gruß Downhillbenny


----------



## kingmoe (18. September 2003)

Falls mich jemand mit "Zahlen, Daten, Fakten" füttert (einen guten Grundstock zu GT habe ich aber auch schon zuhause), kann ich gerne Texter-Parts übernehmen, z.B. Companies History, Tech-Talk, Eventberichte, Homestories etc.. Damit habe ich ein paar Jahre lang meinen Lebenunterhalt verdient, sollte also qualitativ passen. Einiges Bildmaterial müsste ich auch noch haben (Kataloge, Anzeigen, bald bekomme ich aus der Schweiz noch einen alten MBA-Bericht...). Wer sammelt die Infos denn ein, an welche Mail soll der "Stoff" geschickt werden?
Mann, ich bin schon richtig heiß!


----------



## Radical_53 (18. September 2003)

Ich kann auch gerne mal zuhause schauen, was ich noch für Unterlagen habe. Z.B. auch alte Testberichte, auch aus USA oder England.

Mal sehen, was sich da finden läßt. Finde die Idee auf jeden Fall Spitze!


Was auch dabei sein sollte: Tips und Links für Ersatzteile und Ähnliches! Habe ja im Moment direkt Erfahrung damit gemacht, wie schwer es sein kann, Teile zu finden.

Denke das würde auch helfen.

Da kann man auf jeden Fall sehr viel Schönes draus machen, aus der Idee!


----------



## Pinki (19. September 2003)

Ich werd auch mal schauen. Im Keller meiner Eltern müssten auch noch ein paar alte Prospekte rumfliegen.

Programmierne kann ich zwar leider nicht, aber wenn etwas zu recherchieren ist klappt das schon.

Die Idee von downhillbenny, mit Portrait, Forum, Technik und so weiter finde ich echt super!

Ob das Ganze jetzt Zaskar oder GT Club heisst, ist mir echt eagl! Hauptsache ist, dass die MArke wieder so gewürdigt wird und den Respekt bekommt, den sie verdient !!!!!!

 

Also GT FOREVER !!!

Pinki


----------



## downhillbenny (19. September 2003)

Hey, das hört sich gut an!!! Das wäre schon mal nicht schlecht, wenn Ihr Presseberichte, Tests usw. aufbereiten könntet, sprich in Textform hättet, evtl. auch scans usw. !!! Macht es einfacher!!!
Habe zwar selber viele Zeitungen und Prospekte von und mit GT aber es ist eine sch... Arbeit, das alles abzutippen bzw. wenn Ihr mir hier helft, dann kann ich z.B. aus allem auch PDF downloads stricken.

Werde mir am Wochenende mal Gedanken machen, wie man das aufbauen kann. Denke sollte möglichst, sortiert nach Bike Typ geschehen und dann nach BJ. gestaffelt. 

Werde nächste Woche auf den neuen Domain's ne Spezial Email einrichten, an die Ihr die Daten senden könnt.

Und noch eine Sache das mit dem Forum ist zwar kein Problem.
Aber ich denke, wir sollten dem GT-Forum hier nicht das Wasser abgraben, das ist nicht Sinn und Zweck der Aktion. Hier mein Vorschlag:
Wir bauen eine Seite auf unter GT"club". Hier sollen alle, die sich mit der Marke identifizieren, anmelden können und im Club aufgenommen werden. Über jeden Biker sollte es ein Portrait mit seinen Bikes geben. Dazu umfassend Infos von jedem GT Bike, das es gab und gibt bis heute, mit Bildern/Specs usw.
Presseberichte, alte/neue Tests, Fotosammlung, Links, Technik, Bezugsquellen, History, Downloads usw.... das Forum selber würde ich gerne nur auf "club" interne Gespräche und Unterhaltungen einschränken und dafür lieber das GT-Hersteller Forum was hier läuft, mit einem Link zusätzlich einblenden, damit wird keiner geschädigt und man bleibt immer im Bilde, was auf Hersteller Forum und Club Forum läuft. Denke das ist auch im Sinne der Erfinder und Epple, die hier ja schon einen Meilenstein gesetzt haben und auch so weiter machen sollen. Da dies z.Z. ein privates Unterfangen ist, muß jedem weiterhin die Möglichkeit gegeben werden, sich mit dem Hersteller direkt auseinander zu setzen und nicht der falsche Eindruck hervorgerufen werden, das der GT Club eine Hersteller Seite ist!!! Die Seite soll nur unterstützend wirken und den Bikern die Möglichkeit geben, zu einander zu finden und ggf. Treffen und des weiteren durchzuführen. Wenn Michael, ein gutes Wort für uns einlegt und uns mit benötigten Daten füttert , kann das wohl nicht schief gehen ;o))))))

Gt forever Gruß Downhillbenny


----------



## kingmoe (19. September 2003)

Ganz klar, das GT-/Epple-Forum sollte der Platz für GT-Info-Austausch aller Art bleiben. Brauchen wir auf der Fan-Site überhaupt ein Forum, würde nicht ein Gästebuch reichen?!

...und bei der Navigation sollte es sein, wie bei guter Rockmusik: I like it simple. Aber das hat downhillbenny ja schon ganz gut im Griff, wie es scheint!
 

Wenn das Abtippen z.B. von Testberichten etwas verteilt wird, sehe ich da kein Problem. Ich helfe da gerne mit. Und "echter" Text ist ja wirklich viel besser, als schlecht zu lesende Scans. Die PDF-Produktion als Download wäre natürlich die Krönung!


----------



## Michael_GT (19. September 2003)

Ein guter Vorschlag, den 2 Foren sind keine gute Idee. Wir werden auf jeden Fall hier weiter Rede und Antwort stehen. 

Genaueres von unsere Seite werde ich früherstens KW 40 sagen können.

Euch ein schönes Wochenende und viel Spaß schonmal beim Planen.  

Grüße von Michael


----------



## maixle (19. September 2003)

Moin moin,

ich bin begeistert. Da kann man sich dann auch mal endlich irgendwo "körperlich" treffen und mit erster Hand Erfahrungen austauschen.

Was die Hilfe bei Gestaltung, Texte verfassen bzw. abtippen angeht, bin ich gerne bereit auch meinen Teil dazu beizutragen. Wäre nur noch zu klären, wie wir das mit der Verteilung der Aufgaben zwecks Inhalts angehen. Vielleicht könnte man dann auch eine Art regionalen Stammtisch/Gruppen einrichten, wo sich GT-Jünger während der Woche auch mal physisch treffen könnten.

Meldet Euch einfach mal bei mir, wie ich dabei helfen könnte.

In diesem Sinne sonnige Grüsse aus Frankfurt

Maixle
GT rules


----------



## paradox (22. September 2003)

hey serus alle mit einander,...

also da ich jetzt zu faul war mir den thread ganz durch zu lesen frage ich ma direkt, können auch gt  idrive biker mit in den club rein? will auch mitglied sein...

...im gt club


chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (22. September 2003)

Klar, so war's gedacht!

Zaskar Club heißt der Thread nur, weil es den wirklich mal gab.

Geplant ist jetzt aber ein echter All-In-One GT Club...


----------



## Pinki (23. September 2003)

Moinsen !

Da ich ja am Wochenende umgezogen bin musste ich zwanhsweise mal aufräumen. Und dabei sind mir alte GT-Prospekte von 1992 in die Hände gefallen. 
Ich werd die mal einscannen. 
@downhillbenny : Hast Du irgendein Format, dass Du am liebsten hättest? (jpg, pdf etc.)

Gruss

Pinki


----------



## downhillbenny (23. September 2003)

Moin, cool den 92er hab ich noch nicht!!!

Jpeg is ok für mich kannst aber auch PDF senden!!!

Den Umzug hab ich auch am WE. noch vor mir, komisch z.Z. ziehen alle um??????

Zum Status: Domain's sind online, (noch ohne Inhalt ;-)  )

Werde diese Woche noch EMail und Infoseite reinstellen.
Nächste Woche müssen wir mal schau'n wie wir uns alle kurzschließen können, damit es weiter geht. Muß erstmal meinen Umzug hinter mich bringen, dann ist die Seite dran.

Bis dann Gruß Downhillbenny


----------



## thrillseeker (25. September 2003)

Rein layout-mässig könnte das Ganze vielleicht so oder so ähnlich aussehen.

Stefan


----------



## Radical_53 (25. September 2003)

Cool! Das mit dem "Club" schaut genau so aus, wie ich auch gedacht hatte!

Schick! Nur eines... gelber Hintergrund beißt irgendwie. Paßt zwar, aber ich z.B. könnt's mir nicht lange ohne Sonnenbrille anschauen.

Evtl. doch besser blau wie bei der GT US-HP...


----------



## kingmoe (25. September 2003)

Was mir wichtig ist - und bei dem Vorschlag ja auch so gemacht wurde - ist eine übersichtliche und einfache Benutzerführung. Es gibt nichts Schrecklicheres, als zu verspielte Internetseiten, auf denen sich rigendwelche Programmier-Freaks nach dem Motto "Mal sehen, was alles so geht" austoben. Also so ähnlich wie es von Thrillseeker angedacht ist, kann ich mir das gut vorstellen. 

Bei gelb als Hintergrundfarbe müssten wir aber mal mit Epple über Club-Sonnenbrillen-Sponsoring verhandeln


----------



## downhillbenny (25. September 2003)

Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus!!!

Habe erstmal ne grobe Layoutseite reingestellt!!!

Guckst Du Hier  http://www.club-gt.de

Wie gesagt, wird noch umgebaut, ist eher nur als Test zu sehen, damit die Seite nicht leer ist! Folgende Domain's sind für uns online: (Denke damit sind wir gut erreichbar ;o) )

www.club-gt.de
www.club-gt.com
www.club-gt.net
www.club-gt.info
www.gtclub.de
www.gtforum.de

Desweiteren, werde ich zum Start (nach dem Wochenende / mein sch.. Umzug (   ) auf der Seite ein kleines Forum schalten, wo nur vom mir freigegebene Leute Zugang haben, würde sagen darüber können wir uns dann über den Aufbau unterhalten und Aufgaben verteilen. Hier werdet Ihr dann auch Bilder Texte usw. uploaden können, damit ich mit der Seite anfangen kann. Könnt ja mal posten, was Ihr meint.
(Sorry, will nur vermeiden, das Leute die nicht aktiv mitarbeiten, bzw. Fremde einfach nur Müll reinschreiben und denken es wäre ein richtiges Forum.) Wer gerne mithelfen will, kann selbstverständlich!!!

Gruß Downhillbenny


----------



## Radical_53 (25. September 2003)

Wahnsinn!

Sind ja ein paar richtig gute Ideen dabei! Stark! Das kann ja nur gut werden.

Ich werd gleich nochmal in meinem Archiv wühlen, und "wertvolle" Informationen herausfiltern.


----------



## Pinki (25. September 2003)

Respekt !!! 
Das sieht schon verdammt geil aus !!


Ein paar Bilder aus dem 1992er Katalog hab ich auch schon eingescannt und werd sie dann am WE noch ein wenig bearbeiten.
Die Idee mit dem "GT-Club"-Logo in Anlehnung an das "Team-GT" find ich ganz geil. 

Alles klar, werd dann mal wieder ein wenig weiter suchen. 

Bis dann

Pinki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (25. September 2003)

@ Downhillbenny,

mail mir mal deine neue Adresse, dann schicke ich dir ´ne CD mit meinen gesammelten / gescannten GT-Werken. Die mache ich dir bis zu meinem Urlaub (noch 12 Tage) fertig. Sicher wirst du auch von anderen schon teilweise das gleiche Material (Kataloge etc.) haben, aber leiber doppelt als zuwenig! Ich habe ja auch Vieles aus dem Forum, z.B. von Ganimed (es ist mir immer wieder eine Freude!) etc.

Gruß

KingMoe


----------



## thrillseeker (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von downhillbenny _
> *Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus!!!
> 
> Habe erstmal ne grobe Layoutseite reingestellt!!!
> ...



Hey Downhillbenny, das sieht ja schon richtig edel aus - RESPEKT! Und vielen Dank für die viele Arbeit, die Du Dir gemacht hast (auch das Sichern der Domains). Ich stimme Radical_53 zu: 


> Das kann ja nur gut werden.



Dann bis nächste Woche im "Club-GT Gründerforum" 

@Downhillbenny noch zwei "Webmaster's Insider":

1. Was meinst Du zu einem kleinen GT-Weblog auf der Seite? Dort könnte man GT- und GT-Club-spezifische Themen posten. Oder wäre das übertrieben, und eine einfache "NEWS"-Seite reicht?

2. Ich persönlich fände es noch wichtig, valides HTML zu verwenden. Bei uns an der Uni z.B. gibt es noch Rechner mit uralten Browsern, da sehen manche Seiten echt unmöglich aus... Aber Deine "grobe Layoutseite" ist ja bereits 
fast perfekt


----------



## downhillbenny (29. September 2003)

Hey Danke erstmal für's Lob ;o)

Werde die Seite auf jeden in HTML schreiben, damit es auch auf alten Rechnern funzt!!!! Durch meinen Umzug bedingt, sind alle Rechner noch eingemottet und ich mußte auf ein Notebook ausweichen um die Proforma Seite erstmal reizustellen. Deshalb ist sie z.Z. in Flash, werde ich aber in den nächsten Wochen noch ändern!!! 

Über den Aufbau können wir uns dann ja noch unterhalten, brauch noch ein paar Tage bevor ich wieder loslegen kann.

Bis dann, freundliche GT Grüße Downhillbenny.


----------



## kingmoe (29. September 2003)

Ein freundliches "Aloha" an alle!

Inwiefern sollen eigentlich Nicht-MTBs von GT eine Rolle auf der Seite spielen?! Wird es eine reine MTB-Site oder soll es auch Infos zu andern Bikes wie BMX, Trekking, Race etc. geben?
Da würde mich mal eure Meinung interessieren, da ja auch schon im GT-Forum z.B. nach Rennrädern zum Straßentraining gefragt wurde...

P.S. Bin fleißig beim scannen - boah, ist mein Scanner langsam...


----------



## downhillbenny (29. September 2003)

Ganz klar!!!!

Alles was GT angeht!!!! 

CLUB GT---->heißt ja nicht "MTB Club GT"    ;o)

Also auch die Rennräder usw.....

Gehört da einfach mit rein!!!!

Gruß Downhillbenny


----------



## kingmoe (30. September 2003)

OK, dann lege ich wirklich alles auf den Scanner! Habe gerade stundenlang den 96er Katalog/Fächer (genietet, zum auffächern) gescannt, man war das eine ätzende Arbeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (30. September 2003)

Hi,

starke Sache! Weiss nicht ob ich konkret helfen kann (habe ausser 2 GTs nix.., also kann nur Photos beisteuern), bin aber dabei, sobald das Ding am laufen ist.

Auf jeden Fall sollte die Seite nicht sowas wie ein zweites GT Forum werden, sonst hängen die einen hier und die anderen auf der Clubseite. 

Also, gutes Gelingen!
oldman


----------



## kingmoe (30. September 2003)

Hallo Oldman,

ja, das mit dem zweiten Forum habe wir schon ausgeschlossen. Das hier (also das Epple-Forum) funktioniert klasse und soll auch keine Konkurrenz bekommen. Wäre ja auch Blödsinn.

Für evtl. vorhandene "Hilfe-Kapazitäten" - wie auch immer die aussehen könnten (Testberichte abtippen etc.) - sollte am besten direkt downhillbenny angesprochen werden, da er Sammelstelle für Infos und Umsetzer der Website ist. So gibt es keine überflüssigen Umwege.


----------



## Pinki (6. Oktober 2003)

@ downhillbenny

Moin !

Ich hab den 92er Katalog fertig eingescannt. soll ich ihn dir per mail oder per post schicken. Die Gesamtgröße ist 35 MB. Ich denke also, dass per post besser wär. ;-)

Gruß

Pinki


----------



## richard (9. Oktober 2003)

Denkt auch wer an die armen Ösis wie mich? Für mich ist Deutschland ja ein schönes Stück entfernt. Meine Zaskar-Club-Tasse samt Ausweis hätt ich noch. Ich hab auch noch eine Karte vom "GT-owners-Club UK" samt Mitglieder-Shirt. Das sollte ja hoffentlich reichen...
Gibts im Übrigen noch irgendwo Radshirts vom GT-Team Volkswagen Nutzfahrzeuge? Hab ich hierzulande natuerlich auch nicht bekommen.
Gruß Ri


----------



## Radical_53 (9. Oktober 2003)

Ich denke der Club ist für alle... aber Jerseys oder Trikots vom Team wären echt schick.

Wenn da einer eine gute Quelle wüßte...


----------



## Iceman (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von richard _
> *Denkt auch wer an die armen Ösis wie mich? Für mich ist Deutschland ja ein schönes Stück entfernt. Meine Zaskar-Club-Tasse samt Ausweis hätt ich noch. Ich hab auch noch eine Karte vom "GT-owners-Club UK" samt Mitglieder-Shirt. Das sollte ja hoffentlich reichen...
> Gibts im Übrigen noch irgendwo Radshirts vom GT-Team Volkswagen Nutzfahrzeuge? Hab ich hierzulande natuerlich auch nicht bekommen.
> Gruß Ri *



@richard
Ich denke, das sollte kein Problem sein. ich komme auch aus dem Käse- und Berge-Land, und habe ich mal auf der Club-Site registriert.
Meiner Meinung nach stellt sich die Nationalitätenfrage nicht, oder irre ich mich?

GT-Fans aller Länder, vereinigt euch!! 

cu
Iceman


----------



## gt-kolli (17. Oktober 2003)

Also ich werde auch sofort Mitglied im GT-Club habe selber ein STS1, Zaskar LE, iDrive Marathon, Idrive XCR 1000                   und ein Avalanche würde gerne mal zu einen Treffen kommen, leider fehlt mir die Zeit und das Know- How um euch zu helfen. Habe aber auch eine Menge von GT gesammelt. 
!!! Suche auch noch dringend einen Zaskar LE, Team oder Expert Rahmen in größe 18 . !!! Grüße an alle Gtler

Thomas


----------



## gt-kolli (17. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Downhillbenny, 

hast Du eigendlich keine Probleme mit Deinem Mädel weil Du so viele Bikes hast.  Meine stehen im Wintergarten und eins in der Garage wenns nach meiner Freundin ginge würden alle rausfliegen. Die neue GT-Club Seite wird sehr gut. Weitermachen so. 

Gruß 

Thomas


----------



## Pinki (5. November 2003)

Moin !

Registriert Euch doch mal unter www.gtclub.de !
Je mehr, desto besser !!!!

Vielleicht bekommen wir dann schon im Frühjahr nen Treffen hin!!



       

Gruß

Pinki


----------

